# Suriname Ironwood



## TurkeyWood (Oct 20, 2021)

So I’ve seen some discrepancy in the scientific name for Suriname Ironwood. I’ve seen it called _Swartzia_ spp. and also _Bocoa prouacensis. _I’m inclined to believe it is not in the genus _Swartzia_ but that’s as far as I’ll go. What say you?


----------



## phinds (Oct 20, 2021)

What I have for it is Albizia odoratissima.

Are you aware of my database?



http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/wood_name_database/index.htm



EDIT: I see Eric (The Wood Database) has it as Bocoa prouacensis


----------



## TurkeyWood (Oct 20, 2021)

Didn’t know about your database. Got the name I used above from wood-database.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 20, 2021)

As for the plant list, they have it as a valid name.

_Bocoa prouacensis_ Aubl. — The Plant List 



NameStatusConfidence levelSourceDate supplied_Gajanus_ _prouacensis_ (Aubl.) KuntzeSynonym




TRO2012-04-18_Swartzia_ _minutiflora_ KleinhoonteSynonym



ILDIS2010-07-14_Swartzia_ _prouacensis_ (Aubl.) AmshoffSynonym



ILDIS2010-07-14

As for _Albizia odoratissima_, I have 'Rosewood' & 'black siris' being the recent common names used in the USA. Paul, what data base did you use that linked it to Suriname Ironwood?

David, I only have 'Wamara' as a common name for _Bocoa prouacensis._


----------



## phinds (Oct 20, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> As for _Albizia odoratissima_, I have 'Rosewood' & 'black siris' being the recent common names used in the USA. Paul, what data base did you use that linked it to Suriname Ironwood?


No idea. I culled from dozens of lists on the internet and did my best to weed out the obvious errors but I am confident that the database still has many errors in it even after another fellow and I weeded out a couple of thousand and I've done a few hundred more over the years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 20, 2021)

TurkeyWood said:


> Didn’t know about your database. Got the name I used above from wood-database.


Well, if I had to make a bet, I'd bet on Eric. He isn't always right but much more often than not he is.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Oct 20, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> As for the plant list, they have it as a valid name.
> 
> _Bocoa prouacensis_ Aubl. — The Plant List
> 
> ...


Wood-Database has ‘Wamara’ as a _Swartzia_ sp. Other common names for ‘Wamara’ I’ve seen listed are ‘Guyana Rosewood’ and ‘Montouchi’.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Oct 20, 2021)

I’d like to add that the wood-database does list Suriname Ironwood as _Bocoa prouacensis_ in the ‘World’s Strongest Woods’ section. There it states that it is in the tribe of Swartzieae, but in a separate genus.


----------



## phinds (Oct 20, 2021)

TurkeyWood said:


> There it states that it is in the tribe of Swartzieae, but in a separate genus


Just FYI, "tribe" is almost never used in woodworking. Family is much more commonly used. This is because tribe encompasses so many species that it's essentially useless.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Oct 20, 2021)

phinds said:


> Just FYI, "tribe" is almost never used in woodworking. Family is much more commonly used. This is because tribe encompasses so many species that it's essentially useless.


I agree. I certainly don’t use it in my work and have never heard it used in a taxonomy course.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 21, 2021)

Swartzia and Bocoa are in the same tribe so they are very closely related species

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

